# Glock 30 question



## MuteTurkey (Nov 27, 2012)

I've been doing some research about the Glock 30 lately as I may be able to get a killer deal on one. Was able to hold a family friend's 30 and my pinky hung off the end just slightly. I've read where people were able to use the mag from the full size 21, does anyone have experience for this to be true or untrue?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

The G21 mag will fit. You can also buy a +2 (maybe a +1 extention) for the bottom of the standard mag that will give you a place for your pinky. Lone Wolf Distributors - Product Detail - PG +2 Grip Extension 45/10mm - $9.49

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/590839/pearce-grip-extension-glock-30-polymer-black


----------



## MuteTurkey (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you. I saw where someone had a couple jams using the 21 clip, I'm glad you showed me the extension.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

The G21 "magazine" (it's not a clip). The G21 mag has the same latching mechanism as the G30 so if the mag is good it should not jam.


----------



## MuteTurkey (Nov 27, 2012)

Ok. I don't know why I said clip, glad you knew what I meant.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Okay lemme rock...

So I had a Glock 30sf, I got rid of it because I needed money at the time. It was initially a used gun and I got back almost what I put into it.

It is a fantastic gun, but one thing that people do when they shoot it (that frustrates me to to end) is they put their fingers on the clip and because they do so it causes a jam. My buddy jammed up my G30sf by doing this, and I knew this was the reason because it never jams up on me.

If you get a G30sf keep your finger off the magazine (even on the regular magazine, keep no pressure on the blocky part at the end) or you will experience a failure to feed/ eject.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

MuteTurkey said:


> Ok. I don't know why I said clip, glad you knew what I meant.


It's a common misnomer...


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I guess we need another "clip vs. magazine" thread.:smt082 But you are right Jake, that if one pushes or pulls against the extended portion of a longer magazine it could cause the pistol to mal-function. The mag ext. don't cause this problem.


----------

